# WWJDI



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't get it?


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

"Where Would Jesus Drop In?" and had a pic of Jesus launching a huge cornice/cliff. i thought it was hilarious.


----------

